# Mounting an HFS drive

## gsfgf

I have a hard drive formatted as HFS plus on a mac.  I can't get it to mount on a linux pc.  Linux detects the drive, but no partitions.  When i open it in fdisk, it finds all the drive geometry, but doesn't see any partitions.  Why?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gsfgf,

You need to get the HFS+ kernel patch, then make the HFS kernel module. HFS+ is not in the 2.6.3 kernel. HFS is (under Apple) but that module won't do HFS+ without some help.

----------

## gsfgf

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gsfgf,
> 
> You need to get the HFS+ kernel patch, then make the HFS kernel module. HFS+ is not in the 2.6.3 kernel. HFS is (under Apple) but that module won't do HFS+ without some help.

 

i tried this on a laptop running recent ck-sources and there is a hfsplus (with journaling) module already.  Do i still need a differnt patch?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gsfgf,

I don't know the ck-sources - sorry.

You could try patchiing a plain vanillia kernel for yourself.

----------

## dmwilcox

just a tip

you'll need to include the Macintosh partition table driver in the kernel or as a module (i don't recall if its avaliable as such tho).  This will be crucial in being able to SEE the partitions on the drive, THEN work on reading said partitions.  AND don't be afraid the first... say 8 partitions (you'll know from the size) on the drive are partitions utilized by the Open Firmware and shouldn't be played with.

Good luck, data recovery from a mac is always good fun-- I used good old 2.4.20 and patched it with hfs+ if you need an 'ol reliable'.

Daniel

----------

## gsfgf

I added mac partition map support to the kernel but it still doesn't see partitions in fdisk.  /dev/sda[1-4] did show up, though, but i can't mount them.  btw, does the hfsplus drive support a journaled hfs setup?

----------

## skychum

To see an Open Firmware partition table, or the partition table created default on macs, use mac-fdisk:

```
mac-fdisk <dev>
```

----------

